# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Invincible's Reins

## vipking

Hey guys did you see Invincible's Reins ??Its the best mount i ever seen:X

Invincible's Reins - Item - World of Warcraft

I love it,He looks greate :Big Grin: But i don't understand one thing...this mount was uniqe like frostmourne..i think its not fair to put it in game and a lot of players can take him..i think it was most fair to make an same mount or sth like that.As if frostmourne and shadowmourne...anyway its too cool :Big Grin:

----------


## Moaradin

wut? It only drops from Heroic 25man Arthas. The hardest fight in the game. Not one guild has killed him yet and you will only get 1 per kill. You won't see a lot of players get him.

----------


## Maisteri

If you did a little research you would know that Invincible is like Mimiron's Head.

How many guys you have seen with Mimiron's Head?

----------


## chriahs

This is not EASY to obtain. This is the Hardest Fight ingame to date and im thinkings they might take it out Once Cataclym hits Although i might be Wrong because its 5 levels not 10 Gear could be Not that much of an improvement. Also TBC Sunwell fights are Still Hard to do for PUGS and few Get past first 2 bosses.

----------


## killmeasap1

You'll be waiting a very long time to get this mount.

----------


## dontblink438

> Also TBC Sunwell fights are Still Hard to do for PUGS and few Get past first 2 bosses.


What kind of fail players do you have on your server? People on mine pug sunwell / BT all the time and one shot the whole place.

----------


## mag1212

> Also TBC Sunwell fights are Still Hard to do for PUGS and few Get past first 2 bosses.


Woot da fook you gotta be kidding m8

----------


## Zeroi9

I'll say it again as other posts. ICC25 HC, Lich King, is the thoughtest fight in the whole game, no guild has yet taken him down, even if it was weeks ago ICC came. Ensidia, Paragon, vodka, all those. 11/12 ICC25 HC. And it will drop once per kill, you wont see many on your server having it.

And one in my guild have Mimiron's Head <3

----------


## ddobrik

is it fly-mount ?

----------


## mag1212

im the only one wondering why its for lvl 20??

----------


## whero

never seen miromins head.

----------


## 0ntox

wowhead.com/?spell=63796
It's not verry pretty imo


(Sorry but I don't have enough posts to post a website yet  :Frown:

----------


## henri83

the Guild Paragon on EU has the mount now dropped yesterday  :Smile:

----------


## oryan

> the Guild Paragon on EU has the mount now dropped yesterday


Yeah, a warlock in their guild got it. A picture of it is on their homepage in case you want to check it out.

Paragon - EU - Lightning's Blade

----------


## Westlol

Same like mimirons head. Most ppl won't see it drop ever. But its algalon-like version is max more sexy :P

----------


## NightZ

i want it  :Big Grin:

----------


## asdfasd1

Looks a little lame imo, for a lich king mount, I mean.. come on.

----------


## Deathspore

> Looks a little lame imo, for a lich king mount, I mean.. come on.


*
Sorry but I have to disagree with you there, In my opionion the mount looks pretty epic but not as high expectation as I expected.

Hope I pass by someone flying this.*

----------


## furionst83

It looks nice. But as for me there is something more alluring in getting Flying Gnome Head from the corpse of Old God than undead horse from Lich King.

----------


## raunos

well now we are going to be able to buy even better looking horsie

----------


## XanTheMan

has anyone seen one ingame?

----------


## CarrY

> has anyone seen one ingame?


on one of 4 servers with guilds that killed lk hm: EU-Lightning's Blade, EU-Nazjatar, KR-Norgannon, KR-Tirion
Still prefer good old gryphon  :Smile:  makes me feel like Grey Warden

----------


## Grif

Got Invincible myself, and well its very good because its rare, has a very good lore behind it, and its a ground and flying mount at same time. But looks would actually have to be 8/10 or maybe i was / we are expecting tooo much ;p

----------


## dizzisick

why is it called invincible if you can see it?
no but seriously, that thing is sexy :P

----------


## Hound yO

> Got Invincible myself, and well its very good because its rare, has a very good lore behind it, and its a ground and flying mount at same time. But looks would actually have to be 8/10 or maybe i was / we are expecting tooo much ;p


Sure you do.

----------


## Grif

> Sure you do.


 Sure i do.

----------


## Unstoppable12

the Mount from LK is epic seen it on youtube no 1 on sever has it yet thou

----------


## Zerodps

> why is it called invincible if you can see it?
> no but seriously, that thing is sexy :P


Because there is a difference between Invincible which basically means Unbeatable, and Invisible which means you cannot see it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lanman92

> why is it called invincible if you can see it?
> no but seriously, that thing is sexy :P


i rofled at this it made my day

----------


## Aldun

Its a ~20% droprate on an hard quest, 1 per shadowmourne..

----------


## Grif

> Its a ~20% droprate on an hard quest, 1 per shadowmourne..


 Uhm, what? The Invincible? Invincible is a 100% drop, from Lich King on heroic difficulty.

----------


## thecolt

i guess it is like Same like mimirons head. Most ppl won't see it drop ever

----------


## Drazen

The drop chance has been lowered I think

----------


## nbibeau3132

As of the last patch, 4.0.3a, Invincible's Reins has been lowered to a 1% drop rate, as has Mimiron's Head. Oddly enough, blizzard has not updated the item data on their website and the item still reflects a 100% drop rate from 25m Lich King Heroic: Link.

----------

